# einfacher alert in jsf



## Guest (17. Apr 2008)

hallo

ich habe zwei textboxen. die haben jeweils eine message komponente zugewiesen bekommen mit for.
die textboxen sind required und werfen, wenn keine daten drin sind, auch die fehlermeldung, das daten fehlen.
soweit so gut!

wie kann ich es aber machen, das ich nur eine message komponenten verwende und die required funktionalität von jsf nutzen kann? hintergrund ist mein login, der ja nicht geichzeitig in zwei komponenten sagen soll, das die anmeldung fehlgeschlagen ist und das der benutzername und passwort fehlt, also in der art:

Die Anmeldung ist fehlgeschlagen. Falscher Benutzername!
Die Anmeldung ist fehlgeschlagen. Falsches Passwort!

mir fehlt ihrgend wie ein event um die required geschichte abzufangen.

grüße und danke im vorraus!


----------



## Guest (18. Apr 2008)

hi,

keiner ne ahnung?

grüße


----------



## maki (18. Apr 2008)

Ahnung nicht, aber aus Erfahrung weiss ich, dass man sich daran gewöhnt...


----------



## Guest (18. Apr 2008)

hi



> Ahnung nicht, aber aus Erfahrung weiss ich, dass man sich daran gewöhnt



 auch nicht schlecht.

gibt es denn aber wirklich keine lösung? ich würde ja z.b auch ne meldung geren ausgeben das wenn der user gar nicht gefunden wird.

grüße


----------



## Guest (23. Apr 2008)

hi,

kann ich denn wenigestens das event abfangen was dort ensteht?

wie bei dem validation event. dort kann ich leider keien prüfung vornehmen, weil dieses event erst eintritt wenn ein wert drin steht.

grüße


----------

